# overheating??



## 99ALTIMAGXE (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello again to all,
I have a question about my 99 altima gxe. last night, i drove for not even two blocks and noticed my temp gauge was up near the hot mark.i got home in time to shut it off. And lately I've been noticing that when I turn the car off there will be a fan still running for a few seconds and then shuts off. this morning I check the level in the coolant and it was low so i filled that up and it hasn't been running hot. I drove all the way to work this morning and the temp gauge stayed a little under half way mark. And when I turned off the car, didn't hear that fan noise running anymore.
I haven't noticed anything leaking. And that is the first time I've had to put anything into the coolant since I bought it used last year, so who know's how long it's been.
Does this seem to be normal or what?


Also, when I get off today I plan to buy coolant...does it matter which brand, what kind and how to I add it when I get home?

Thanks for any input.

99 Nissan Altima GXE


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

*RE:*

It probably just needed the coolant, but to make sure, check everytime you can. Something that can help you next time you're car overheats is to turn on the car heater at the highest level, it will help lower the heat on the motor. You should never keep driving the car when is overheating, that may cause the head gasket to bust. Which can be worth a lot of $$$. to fix. Regarding the fans staying on is normal, they usually stay on for about a 1 minute, its actually normal for a cars fans to turn on specially during summer time.

Regarding the coolant use normal one.


----------

